
Falken's Maze - briandear
https://wearethemutants.com/2016/12/15/falkens-maze-game-theory-computer-science-and-the-real-life-cold-war-inspirations-for-wargames/
======
countzeroasl
This movie was a classic, but the way it wove tangential topics like Cold War
tactics, and Game Theory in to make a substantial story blows my mind even
today...

This movie was the first inkling that I can remember as a kid that I needed to
put time into nonlinear games and their associated thought processes. Poker,
Role-Playing Games, Wargames, etc... Anything and everything that "upped the
ante" when it came to strategy, complexity, realism, and paradigm modeling
became more interesting to me as time moved on, and it more or less started
about the time I first saw this film.

It's amazing to me how well it stands up even after all these years.

~~~
briandear
I just watched it again last night and it really did stand up well.

